# TVR Tuscan S Mk2



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I seem to recall that a couple of TT owners have switched to TVRs over the last couple of years. I would appreciate honest feedback on the durability (or otherwise) of the in house developed and produced straight six engines that currently power the TVR range.

I tested the new Tuscan S at the weekend and was impressed with the revised styling and improvement in build quality that is evident under the new Russian ownership. The dealer advised that the initial problems these engines suffered have all been identified and remedied. But then he would say that .. wouldnt he? Crucial points to remember were not to use the engine at full power until the oil temp has reached 60c and to ensure the tappets are adjusted every 12k miles (a Â£250 job). ... oh, and no 3 year warranty, 12 months only but you can extend this to 2 years in exchange for Â£1,350 ! The lack of crankshaft momentum is spooky and very noticable when hitting the stop button, its like switching off a light bulb.

400bhp, no abs, no traction control and 1,100kgs... in the wet, it wasnt the drama I was expecting despite "leaning ' on the car. It really is deceptively fast, changing up into 4th at the 7,000 rev limit is 120 mph with 0-60 in 4.0 secs (allegedly!).

I am seriously tempted ... if I can get comfortable with the reliability.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Hi,
I've had 2 Tuscans, an 01 and an 03, and had engine issues with both. The 01 engine had just been rebuild prior to me buying it, then after 3000 miles, sucked a piece of the Cat into the engine, which then jammed a valve open.
The 03 car suffered the famous finger follower problems at around 4000 miles. I traded that for a T350, with the 3.6 engine, and had no engine problems in 10000 miles. The most important thing with these cars is taking the time to warm up the engine before hammering it, though that's not allways a guarantee that you wont have issues!
If you haven't allready seen it, this may be of interest to you http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=142402&f=5&h=0
Plenty of handy info on that site 
I'm a great believer in letting my heart make the car buying decisions for me, and loved every minute of my 3 TVRs, hope this helps,
Stewart.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Touch wood I've had no problem with mine all be it an older car '99. As stated you MUST warm the engine before blast off. The thrill from a TVR is fantastic a true drivers car


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Recent Speed Six engines (3.6) in the Tuscan/Tamora/T350 seem much stronger than the early units. I don't think they're as bulletproof as a 1.8T though. Mine feels solid and is running great at 6,500 miles (not exactly an accomplishment I know).

The factory warranty on a new car is 24 months engine, 12 months everything else (I have a 6 month old car so I should know!).

If you can live with niggles then the TVR won't be a problem. After all many modern cars seem to have problems/niggles (look at BMW M3 engines). Just find a good dealer who will support you etc.

Everyone should drive a TVR at some point in their life. Owning one is a decision of the heart and not the head, but boy is it worth it!


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

doesnt the European union regulate the minimal warranty for a new car?

Here in Belgium its at least 2 years.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> doesnt the European union regulate the minimal warranty for a new car?
> 
> Here in Belgium its at least 2 years.


I thought that too. I know it changed recently as I bought a European TT and benefitted from the introduction of the new Europe-wide 2 year minimum warranty on mine.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I can recommend Mole Valley in Chessington as a top dealer, if you live that way, just try and avoid the Noble temptation


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks for the feedback.

I have decided to wait for the Tuscan Convertible which should appear in production later this year once the roof mechanism is sorted. It will also give TVR time to solve the indicator swtich problem !

I agree with the sentiments regarding logic and your heart. You only live once and money is only money; so why not a TVR.

As to the "problems" .... well, I am on my second TT since it was launched and if you were to follow the threads on this site regarding the consistent failure of diverter valves, coil packs, dash board units, windows dropping, rear suspension recalls and collapsing inlet hoses you would probably think twice before purchasing a TT.

TJS


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

if i were able to afford one there would be a Tuscan in the garage too,
in cameleon paint ofcourse 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> if i were able to afford one there would be a Tuscan in the garage too,
> in cameleon paint ofcourse 8)


Seconded. The mk 1 tuscan in chameleon blue/green they once had in HR Owen Canary Wharf was the most amazing car I have ever seen.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Hey Guys,

The time has come to change the TT, and im being seriously swayed by the Tuscan S, im going to see one on Saturday in Green/blk Metallic, its on a 54 plate with 7000 miles, having had bit of a search main problems were with engine reliability on earlier models, but all seems to be fine with the newer models.

Any other advice/ pointers appreciated, Ive heard talk of reliability and not being able to use the car as a daily run around but i do an average 4-5000 miles a year mainly on weekends, (catch the tube to work) so dont think this will be a problem.

Since hearing the engine on a TVR roar when i was school, ive always wanted one :roll:

Any Thoughts?


----------

